# The V8 Jetta



## Newcastle1994 (Nov 12, 2012)

Now this is going to sound so unreal and very far fetched, but I had this mulling around in my head about putting a Cadillac Northstar into a MK2 Jetta I have, considering the fact its a V8 built for transverse use and though the engine bay is no caddy bay, it sure has an amount of space. Any input? Ideas? because I think that having a 300hp+ Jetta would sure be a lovley thing to own.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

It's been done.


----------



## Newcastle1994 (Nov 12, 2012)

Any idea if theres info existant out there? Like how to's, a link, something?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Search.


----------



## Newcastle1994 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have with nothing turned up.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=northstar+mk2+golf


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

Newcastle1994 said:


> Now this is going to sound so unreal and very far fetched, but I had this mulling around in my head about putting a Cadillac Northstar into a MK2 Jetta I have, considering the fact its a V8 built for transverse use and though the engine bay is no caddy bay, it sure has an amount of space. Any input? Ideas? because I think that having a 300hp+ Jetta would sure be a lovley thing to own.


 I say do it! I have always liked that Golf with the NS motor. I work for a GM dealership and work on these motors. They have their oil leak issues because of the split block, but they are so smooth and the power is really nice. Good motors. A little tough to work on at times, but nothing someone swapping a motor can't handle. 

This hasn't been done before in a Jetta .. I say good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

if you are really going this far and have the ability to pull this off, I dont know if I would be looking at the northstar now. I would look at the the ls4, or the front wheel drive ls that comes in the impalas. The northstar is a great engine, but has some issues like oil consumption, cracked blocks, bad head gaskets and now not much aftermarket support. On the LS, most of the normal LS parts swap over and the aftermarket is through the roof. I just saw a fiero that had a LS4 swap and was over 600hp from junk yard parts and turbo. I dont know exact size, but cant figure it would be a whole lot larger than the northstar, but could be wrong.


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

Granted I haven't done the research, but wouldn't doing any of this make the car incredibly nose-heavy?


----------



## Michaelmkiv (Dec 1, 2012)

It has been done by cam Waugh from CWS tuning in Regina, Canada. If you hve any major swaps in mind he's the man to talk to 
Here's a link to the Coupe DeGolfe the v8 golf: http://www.cwstuning.com/project_coupedegolf.htm 
He's got lots of pictures on the site of that an other projects,


----------

